# 45"



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Makes me wish I had a bigger driveway.

Ken


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow. Dual wheels too. When I need a machine that big Ken, I think I"ll be saving my wishes for something I can ride. With four wheel drive. Maybe even with a heated cab. Made by John Deere.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

when I was looking for a snow blower I was looking to put it on my cub 100 and go to 36in. but I settled for 24in snow blower. gayland


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

someone needs auto turn 
he seems to be a contractor though. when i did contract work i always took two snowblowers with me


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm skeptical about walk-behind blowers that are larger than 36 inches. I've seen a couple throughout the past couple years and they just don't look to be reliable. They have aluminum gearbox and a lot of cheap plastic parts. 
I don't think I'd ever own one, but I do think it'd be pretty cool to try out and have a little fun with though


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm with blue hill any thing biger than 36'' it's better to be in a tractor. My father has a 1978 power king with 48'' blower ans has a cab. That thing can move alot of snow in a short time. To bad it has not run in 15 yrs.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

ken53 said:


> Makes me wish I had a bigger driveway.
> 
> Ken
> 
> 45" snowblower snow blowing some snow - YouTube


Saw those for the first time last year. Impressive but they also had an impressive price from what I remember for what you're getting.

The thing I did notice was the amount of surging as it was running, need to rejet or something to smooth that out.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

69ariens said:


> I'm with blue hill any thing biger than 36'' it's better to be in a tractor. My father has a 1978 power king with 48'' blower ans has a cab. That thing can move alot of snow in a short time. To bad it has not run in 15 yrs.


You ought to try and resurrect that old tractor. Those Power Kings are sweet. Probably has a Wisconsin engine?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> someone needs auto turn
> he seems to be a contractor though. when i did contract work i always took two snowblowers with me


(I think he needs a quick lesson on startimg from center and working out from there.)
That is a heck of a machine. Huge.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

69ariens said:


> I'm with blue hill any thing biger than 36'' it's better to be in a tractor. My father has a 1978 power king with 48'' blower ans has a cab. That thing can move alot of snow in a short time. To bad it has not run in 15 yrs.


I understand what you and Larry are saying but even though this beast is a handful, for contract work it's probably a lot quicker to load/unload and has to be more manuverable than a small tractor/blower combination. Eithere way I'm happy I'm not running that monster.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well it runs fine up the driveway but he sure has to muscle it back and forth trying to go through the ridge at the end of drive. Maybe chains and a lower gear and it would take it in one pass and remove it first than shift into a faster gear and do the rest of the drive ??
But he sure needs some chute lessons in how not to blow snow over the spots you've already blow.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well it runs fine up the driveway but he sure has to muscle it back and forth trying to go through the ridge at the end of drive. Maybe chains and a lower gear and it would take it in one pass and remove it first than shift into a faster gear and do the rest of the drive ??
> *But he sure needs some chute lessons in how not to blow snow over the spots you've already blow.*


I was kind of thinking the same thing. I'm no pro, but I try to minimize how many times that I have covered the same territory.


----------

